# shaped wedding rings



## princessellie

i asked in my journal but no one loves me so not got a reply :haha:

heard someone say the other day you can get wedding bands to fit round odd shaped engagement rings, mines not really odd shape, it just sticks out in the middle where the diamond is so a flat ring doesnt really sit nice...any ideas where i can get one of these shaped rings?

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00511.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## slb80

I don't think I will get a wedding ring to fit my engagement ring, I am thinking I will just have to go for a plain band. My ring looks like it could be a fancy wedding ring as it is 3 twists of gold with a row of 8 diamonds, and is very flat. I get complimented all the time on what a lovely wedding ring it is. I just say thanks now and don't explan it is my engagement ring. If you find somwhere let me know x


----------



## princessellie

do a lot of people wear just wedding rings and not engagement rings then? i thought you had to wear both? x


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.serendipitydiamonds.co.uk/store.asp/c=52/shaped-wedding-rings


or just type into google 'shaped wedding rings' xx


----------



## booflebump

Just pop in to the jewellers and ask them for a made to fit ring. Have a look in the engagement ring thread - my engagement ring is very funny shaped and my band was made to fit round it perfectly so I could wear both together xxx


----------



## princessellie

is that expensive though? x


----------



## booflebump

It cost 75 more than the price of the actual band to have it made to fit, so not really when you consider they design it round your ring xxx


----------



## princessellie

hmm thats not so bad, i'll have to save on pauls :haha:


----------



## booflebump

I'm in a really expensive town though hun, so it might be that it doesn't even cost you that. Just ask around :thumbup: Mine took 8 weeks to make from start to finish x


----------



## princessellie

thanks :) howwould i go about getting it done? do i just go into jewellers and say i need a wedding ring to match this? x


----------



## booflebump

Yup, we went in to two jewellers and said we were looking for wedding bands, and hoping to have mine made to fit, and if they offer that service they will help you from there. We went with the ones who had the best customer service and did the work onsite, some shops will send your engagement ring away to get a mould taken xxx


----------



## princessellie

right ok so onsite is better, will have a look round next time im in town :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

look for independent jewellers as opposed to H samuel and stuff- I dont think they offer this service although they offer some shaped bands x


----------



## princessellie

hmm im not sure what independent jewellers we have here, i know one shop that fixes jewwellery but not sure if they also sell, will have to ahve a look x


----------



## booflebump

This lady is near you https://www.helenmford.co.uk/


----------



## princessellie

ooh thanks for that babe, am gna have to see if i can get to west derby, its quite a way from me, will have to get taxi there cos id well get lost haha x


----------



## octopi888

Newbie in the house... a soon-to-be-mum jewelry enthusiast. Nice to meet you guys! =p


----------

